# Things I DONT like with the Gen2 Cruze



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nav can be done with your phone setup, used it in the LS at the dealership a few weeks back.

Besides that, seems like they intentionally want to curb manual sales to justify it disappearing in a few years. Any word the hatch will be auto only being that it won't come in peasant trim levels?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spaycace said:


> Why does it matter that I shift my own gears and want a Bose stereo?


That might be a software integration issue. The radio gets it's cue for the backup camera, guidelines and volume based on speed from the driving computer. As heavily computerized as the first gen was, anything electrical could be a software integration issue.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, remember seeing an ad for a 1970 Buick Estate wagon for only $2,900, with kids, lets buy one. At our local Buick dealer, first question he asked us, do you want wheels? To make a very long story short and after about an hour, with some very required items, suddenly the price of that vehicle came to over 6,500 bucks!

This is the opposite side of the story. In the 80's, Nissan, Honda, and Toyota were offering vehicles that could be considered complete. Son just wanted a towing package on his Chrysler Town and Country, was told the only way he could buy this was to first order factory GPS and a sunroof he didn't want. So called the Chrysler executives and said either just the towing package or going someplace else.

I could not believe my ears when I was told by my Chevy dealer the only way I could get a spare tire was to order a Cruze with an automatic transmission first. But never thought about calling the GM executives. What in the hail does a spare tire have to do with the kind of transmission you want?

A common question to a number of dealers, does GM marketing ever ask you what your customers want? Stock answer was, are you kidding?

One solution is to go someplace else. Did give in on some issues, you have to pay 150 bucks extra for splash shield or will get stone chips, forget it, will install these myself.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Splash guards used to only be a "Non RS" requirement. My dealer ordered every car with one and a cargo net pretty much.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Not trying to pick your original post apart...but the LT Manual standard equipment includes RS package...which brings fog lights, and it is upgradable from 16" to 17" wheels...it'll just be extra. It is dumb though you can't get other certain niceties.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Still back with the 2012 model years, all I know about the new ones, can't get a manual transmission in a 2LT so when the time comes, going someplace else. 

Does take a long time to study all this stuff.

Many things I didn't notice, like no fuel door lock, no sill plate protection, only one key slot to get in, a second mortgage for a spare key, etc. Problems with three Chevy dealers for warranty work, was told by the service managers to trade it off for a new one. Fog lamps was a necessity, can't even see around street corners/ Least mine was programmed for fogs, later ones had to be reflashed.

All this adds up to consumer dissatisfaction. Ha, spent years dealing with marketing, big guts, big mouths, small brains.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

NickD said:


> Still back with the 2012 model years, all I know about the new ones, can't get a manual transmission in a 2LT so when the time comes, going someplace else.
> 
> Does take a long time to study all this stuff.
> 
> ...


Seems the only way people get good deals and actually get listened to in service departments, is to work FOR the dealer....pretty unfair if you ask me.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

1988 was the last model year from GM where you had complete freedom to mix and match options from a laundry list. 

For 1989 they introduced option packages that grouped things like tilt wheel, cruise control and pulse wipers together; or, power windows and power locks together. It was explained at the time as a way to make the ordering process easier for people (less decisions to ponder). 

Today it's all about saving manufacturing costs by reducing the number of build variations. Something the Japanese competition has forced upon us.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ive said it before and once again now. i hate cooperate bean counting "packages" . they use this to force you to buy things you dont want. on my gen 1 cruze to have a premium 9 speaks i have to get a darn sunroof... i hate sunroofs. they wont even offer a rs on the diesel. i just bought a great 85 dodge daytona turbo z and came with original ordering brochure. 

had 4 types of interior to choose from inculuding color or cloth/style, each made specifically for your use. touring, sports, comfort exc. it came in any color on the list with any interior you chose. in the orders manual you could literally buy a base model and fully option it to how you want, it may have been better to buy a turbo or turbo z and get the options for less. but guess what YOU HAD THE CHOICE OF ALL OPTIONS!!. now good luck doing this at a GM or 
FCA dealer


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> good luck doing this at a GM or FCA dealer


Or Ford, Toyota, Honda...well, you name it really. 

I hate it too, but that's the way they've all become - putting a bunch of common options into "packages", some of which usually require another one, so then they can sell you both!

I hate it even more when one package is ONLY offered on certain trim levels.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you think GM is bad, try Toyota. You can't even get some options depending on where the car is sold.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> If you think GM is bad, try Toyota. You can't even get some options depending on where the car is sold.



88 Supra Turbo was okay, last time I purchased a Toyota. Was having a conversation with my wife this morning with a question. Is stupidity contagious? What started it was a guy driving a Prius.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The price of a loaded Premier.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Also u still can't get white diamond Tricoat.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

It also makes it a lot easier to build. This can help stop a lot of build issues. If every car ordered was completely different, build times would be longer and it just give you guys something else to complain about.

Its all about making and selling easier it makes complete sense. You can always get the lower priced version and add things later. I'm sure they looked at options people typically purchase and simplifying the process.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I don't like the nonsense of options either, when I had a ECO Manual they think just people are really budget minded buy these, that isn't always the case. A car for most of us is a pretty decent expense, we should be able to get a car optioned the way we want. When I price a new Ford Truck out online, I can order pretty darn close to what I want by options. With a Cruze I cant really do that, always get stuck with something I don't want which does add to the price for sure. I think this is the trend and probably wont go away. My guess is the Manual Transmission on GM cars may not be available forever, they just don't sell very well even though there is a modest demand for them.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I think part of the reason Manuals don't sell is because dealers are not ordering. I've been looking at the 2016 Camaro and I asked the sales person do you have any manuals, he said the owner won't let them stock any. they have to be ordered or get from another dealer. I won't be buying from that dealer if I can't test drive a manual.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spaycace said:


> Whatever happened to the days when you could actually have a car built the way you wanted with only the options you wanted? You know ... that time when a dealer had a list longer than the menu at a sushi bar, of all available options you could select from, then wait 6-8 weeks to get YOUR car the way you actually wanted, without some of the bells and whistles you didn't.
> 
> Apparently, the wizards at GM feel that people like me who like to shift their own gears don't like to have a BOSE stereo system nor do we need the capability of having a navigation capable radio. In order to get a nav radio, you MUST get the premium trim level, which only comes with an automatic. You CAN get the Bose stereo in the LT trim level, but ONLY with the automatic transmission. You want leather seats you say, available in Premium trim only. Illuminated vanity mirrors ... LT auto and Premium trim only (although I never really understood WHY there's a lighted mirror on the driver's side to begin with). What's that, you want a sunroof too ... again, ONLY in the LT automatic and Premium. Foot operated parking brake available on LT auto or Premium trim only. LT manual, sorry, you gotta pull it up with your hand. 17" or 18" wheels on Premium trim only ... everything else gets 16" or 15" wheels. Want a spoiler on your LT manual? Can't have it unless you opt for the automatic or step up to Premium. Splash guards on LT auto or Premium only ... REALLY? Well gee GM/Chevy dealer, can I get a ground effects package on my manual? NOPE, only LT auto and Premium. You must be joking if you want fog lights on a manual LT too! LT auto and Premium only. Rear park assist/side blind zone with lane change alert/rear cross traffic alert ... LT auto and Premium only (but if you want that stuff, you're required to opt in on other options too, depending upon LT or Premium trim). Heated rear outboard seats and heated steering wheel, Premium only. A color DIC display in LT auto or Premium only. Cabin humidity sensor ... you guessed it, LT auto and Premium only. Reading lights in the back seat are unheard of except in Premium trim. Safety belt assurance system, whatever the $*#@ that is ... LT auto and Premium. Aren't seat belts pretty important in EVERY vehicle though?
> 
> Maybe it's just me ... but some of these option availabilities (or lack thereof) don't seem to have anything to do with whether or not your car has a manual or automatic transmission in the case of options available to the LT automatic and not the manual. I mean really GM, wake up! Why does it matter that I shift my own gears and want a Bose stereo? Or splash guards ... or any other LT automatic option not allowed on the LT manual (other than remote start of course, but even THAT can be done with safety switches and certain requirements being met first). Then you go another step further and limit certain options to the Premier trim level only, which again, pisses me off that the ONLY way to get Nav is by paying the premium price for the trim level, even though I don't want all the other crap included! I'll just go with aftermarket stereo and Garmin Nav unit if I buy one ... and that's a BIG IF now ...


So is your complaint with the Gen 2 Cruze or GM Marketing?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

agreed, for the fun i built a f250 the way i would want it. a sle i think its called with diesel,4x4 cab and half. basically can still order what you want.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

also on a side note. the ltz equivalent of the premier on our cars is right at Malibu prices.. why would i but a cruze at 28,900 when a new malibu starts around the same


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

My main complaint would be the inability to get a more premium car with a manual, but the rest I can understand. My first Cruze was a 2011 2LT. The 2LT was not offered in a manual that year, otherwise I would probably still own it (I traded to a '14 diesel because the auto trans in my '11 was so bad).

As for NAV, why pay so much extra for onboard NAV when your phone can link through and it much better anyway?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> also on a side note. the ltz equivalent of the premier on our cars is right at Malibu prices.. why would i but a cruze at 28,900 when a new malibu starts around the same


The comparison makes sense only if the base Malibu has most of the features of a Cruze Premier.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Manual is declining, so they're trying to kill it ASAP by dissuading customers.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

spaycace said:


> Whatever happened to the days when you could actually have a car built the way you wanted with only the options you wanted? You know ... that time when a dealer had a list longer than the menu at a sushi bar, of all available options you could select from, then wait 6-8 weeks to get YOUR car the way you actually wanted, without some of the bells and whistles you didn't.
> 
> Apparently, the wizards at GM feel that people like me who like to shift their own gears don't like to have a BOSE stereo system nor do we need the capability of having a navigation capable radio. In order to get a nav radio, you MUST get the premium trim level, which only comes with an automatic. You CAN get the Bose stereo in the LT trim level, but ONLY with the automatic transmission. You want leather seats you say, available in Premium trim only. Illuminated vanity mirrors ... LT auto and Premium trim only (although I never really understood WHY there's a lighted mirror on the driver's side to begin with). What's that, you want a sunroof too ... again, ONLY in the LT automatic and Premium. Foot operated parking brake available on LT auto or Premium trim only. LT manual, sorry, you gotta pull it up with your hand. 17" or 18" wheels on Premium trim only ... everything else gets 16" or 15" wheels. Want a spoiler on your LT manual? Can't have it unless you opt for the automatic or step up to Premium. Splash guards on LT auto or Premium only ... REALLY? Well gee GM/Chevy dealer, can I get a ground effects package on my manual? NOPE, only LT auto and Premium. You must be joking if you want fog lights on a manual LT too! LT auto and Premium only. Rear park assist/side blind zone with lane change alert/rear cross traffic alert ... LT auto and Premium only (but if you want that stuff, you're required to opt in on other options too, depending upon LT or Premium trim). Heated rear outboard seats and heated steering wheel, Premium only. A color DIC display in LT auto or Premium only. Cabin humidity sensor ... you guessed it, LT auto and Premium only. Reading lights in the back seat are unheard of except in Premium trim. Safety belt assurance system, whatever the $*#@ that is ... LT auto and Premium. Aren't seat belts pretty important in EVERY vehicle though?
> 
> Maybe it's just me ... but some of these option availabilities (or lack thereof) don't seem to have anything to do with whether or not your car has a manual or automatic transmission in the case of options available to the LT automatic and not the manual. I mean really GM, wake up! Why does it matter that I shift my own gears and want a Bose stereo? Or splash guards ... or any other LT automatic option not allowed on the LT manual (other than remote start of course, but even THAT can be done with safety switches and certain requirements being met first). Then you go another step further and limit certain options to the Premier trim level only, which again, pisses me off that the ONLY way to get Nav is by paying the premium price for the trim level, even though I don't want all the other crap included! I'll just go with aftermarket stereo and Garmin Nav unit if I buy one ... and that's a BIG IF now ...


Having driven a number of the Gen 2 Cruze's around the lot, I have to agree with all of this. I personally think GM has ruined the Cruze just like they do everything else. I bought my Cruze because I thought it was a nice looking little car and drove like a BMW. Not to say the Gen 2 drives bad, but there are a multitude of other things I don't care for:

1) The headroom in both the front and the back is reduced. In the backseat of my Gen 1, I probably have 2 inches of headroom at 5'10. Gen 2 Cruze is about a half inch.
2) Inside the engine compartment there is now no room to work. That was another thing about my Gen 1 I like is how easy the access is under the hood. Not in the Gen 2.
3) A small complaint, but to open the hood you pull the release 2 times. What this means is GM has eliminated the second step of opening the hood at the hood. I can totally see some dumb person mistaking the hood release lever for the emergency brake release, and having the hood fly open while driving. First recall?
4) The car looks like the previous generation Civic (that's not a compliment in any way, lol)

I personally would just get a Malibu now instead of a Cruze, much better car IMO.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

How long do generations last?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

spaycace said:


> Whatever happened to the days when you could actually have a car built the way you wanted with only the options you wanted? You know ... that time when a dealer had a list longer than the menu at a sushi bar, of all available options you could select from, then wait 6-8 weeks to get YOUR car the way you actually wanted, without some of the bells and whistles you didn't.
> 
> Apparently, the wizards at GM feel that people like me who like to shift their own gears don't like to have a BOSE stereo system nor do we need the capability of having a navigation capable radio. In order to get a nav radio, you MUST get the premium trim level, which only comes with an automatic. You CAN get the Bose stereo in the LT trim level, but ONLY with the automatic transmission. You want leather seats you say, available in Premium trim only. Illuminated vanity mirrors ... LT auto and Premium trim only (although I never really understood WHY there's a lighted mirror on the driver's side to begin with). What's that, you want a sunroof too ... again, ONLY in the LT automatic and Premium. Foot operated parking brake available on LT auto or Premium trim only. LT manual, sorry, you gotta pull it up with your hand. 17" or 18" wheels on Premium trim only ... everything else gets 16" or 15" wheels. Want a spoiler on your LT manual? Can't have it unless you opt for the automatic or step up to Premium. Splash guards on LT auto or Premium only ... REALLY? Well gee GM/Chevy dealer, can I get a ground effects package on my manual? NOPE, only LT auto and Premium. You must be joking if you want fog lights on a manual LT too! LT auto and Premium only. Rear park assist/side blind zone with lane change alert/rear cross traffic alert ... LT auto and Premium only (but if you want that stuff, you're required to opt in on other options too, depending upon LT or Premium trim). Heated rear outboard seats and heated steering wheel, Premium only. A color DIC display in LT auto or Premium only. Cabin humidity sensor ... you guessed it, LT auto and Premium only. Reading lights in the back seat are unheard of except in Premium trim. Safety belt assurance system, whatever the $*#@ that is ... LT auto and Premium. Aren't seat belts pretty important in EVERY vehicle though?
> 
> Maybe it's just me ... but some of these option availabilities (or lack thereof) don't seem to have anything to do with whether or not your car has a manual or automatic transmission in the case of options available to the LT automatic and not the manual. I mean really GM, wake up! Why does it matter that I shift my own gears and want a Bose stereo? Or splash guards ... or any other LT automatic option not allowed on the LT manual (other than remote start of course, but even THAT can be done with safety switches and certain requirements being met first). Then you go another step further and limit certain options to the Premier trim level only, which again, pisses me off that the ONLY way to get Nav is by paying the premium price for the trim level, even though I don't want all the other crap included! I'll just go with aftermarket stereo and Garmin Nav unit if I buy one ... and that's a BIG IF now ...


Yeah I don't understand this no stick except on the two lowest models. Honda does the same stuff with the civic. Used to be able get a stick on any model.

Nothing but cost cutting nazis.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Not trying to pick your original post apart...but the LT Manual standard equipment includes RS package...which brings fog lights, and it is upgradable from 16" to 17" wheels...it'll just be extra. It is dumb though you can't get other certain niceties.


Yeah the RS package on anything else has no z-link. z-link is a premiere only option.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

obermd said:


> So is your complaint with the Gen 2 Cruze or GM Marketing?


Mostly with GM ... because all my vehicles are GM vehicles, but pretty much every auto maker has gone this route. Some other gripes I have are color combination limitations. Now... you can spend extra money on a corvette to have the assembly line "ignore" the color combinations allowed, so why not offer that with all the other models too? I mean ... why the he!! should GM care if I want a certain color on the exterior of my car with an interior color of my choice? Because I like a certain color inside the car, I can't get the color I really want on the outside? They all roll off the same assembly line with all the colors available to be used ... but apparently someone that has the power has decided against letting a customer choose from all available colors too. WTF!?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

im not attempting to compare. im simply stating that the cruze price is bloating high enough to make some internal competition. at a premium you could get a malibu. you would think they keep the gen 2 marketable but seems they are trying to recoup redesign cost


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> im not attempting to compare. im simply stating that the cruze price is bloating high enough to make some internal competition. at a premium you could get a malibu. you would think they keep the gen 2 marketable but seems they are trying to recoup redesign cost


It's priced pretty comparably to with a 2016 [Limited] LTZ.

There's always some overlap between the loaded smaller class and the next size up.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

true,i just dont think the new cruze made the mark with the last one. yes its flashier in premium, but the rest of the line up fell off the mark. i like the premier can now get real leather colors. i would have killed for Kalahari for my cruze.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I'D write something , but hay IT's a Cruzen and IT does go from Red Light to Red Light slow .


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Well boys and girls since there were enough things that bothered me with the Gen2, I went ahead and bought yet ANOTHER vehicle to make the wife happy ... instead of buying myself a 2015 CTD or 2016 Gen2 LT manual with every available option. And here's what I now get to share (and I use that term sarcastically)
2015 New Chevrolet Camaro 2dr Convertible SS w/2SS at Penske Chevrolet Serving Indianapolis, Carmel, IN, IID 13705238

(of course the link will only work until they take the car off their website ... but maybe I'll be able to gather the pics another way)


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I sat in gen 2 LT a week or so ago and wasn't all that impressed. I am a fan however of the whole RS look, especially the styling and aggressiveness it gives to the front end. The gen 2 headlight design is really sexy. I also like the shark fin antenna, the extra leg room in the back, and the quality of the BOSE sound system. The overall quality and design of the LT interior didn't impress me however, but I'm sure the Premier trim feels much more premium. The steering wheel and gauge cluster are some of the ugliest I've seen and really date the interior of the car in my opinion.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I sat in gen 2 LT a week or so ago and wasn't all that impressed. I am a fan however of the whole RS look, especially the styling and aggressiveness it gives to the front end. The gen 2 headlight design is really sexy. I also like the shark fin antenna, the extra leg room in the back, and the quality of the BOSE sound system. The overall quality and design of the LT interior didn't impress me however, but I'm sure the Premier trim feels much more premium. The steering wheel and gauge cluster are some of the ugliest I've seen and really date the interior of the car in my opinion.


One thing I don't like about the 2 gen Cruze how a Premier RS looks with a front license plate.


----------



## tots (Apr 10, 2016)

I test drove the Premier and sat in the LT and LS (base trim). I was really surprised how "basic" even the LT's interior looked, in terms of appearance it does not seem to be much of an upgrade over the LS. I also agree with the comment that the Gen 2 Cruze's exterior is like the prior gen Civic which is not something to aspire to. Finally the engine is REALLY packed in under the very short hood. I imagine even simple things like replacing a headlamp will be an involved procedure. Here are my thoughts following my test drive of the Premier: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/162802-i-test-drove-new-2016-5-cruze.html


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Don't worry next year, GM will change all of it's package names, and what they include. Unfortunately, it's very likely it'll make just as much sense as the current line up.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I did like that the LT came with a lit glove box, however, I'm sure it'll be gone when the gen2 is labeled as the 2017. Like has already been noted, the LT's interior just looked really basic and blah. I also didn't like that the aux and usb ports are all out in the open and don't have a spring loaded type door to hide behind. Nobody wants to see all the cords and stuff. It tends to make the interior look messy and cluttered and cords tend to attract thieves that want to find out exactly what those cords went to, lol!

Does the gen2 cruze have any cool interior ambient lighting at night?


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Great report on the Gen2. This is why we are going for the Hyundai Velostor. The interior and even under the hood looks better and I see on the Gen2 they have that coolant holder in the same spot as our 2012 LTZ RS had. Both of us drove the new Gen2 and we said to the salesperson its a Mini Malibu so since we are looking for a Hatchback we now have to go to another Brand. Our 2012 Cruze was a great car yet the new Gen2 does not compare to it and the cost to make it happen for what we have in our Gen1 version was at that $28,000 range.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> Great report on the Gen2. This is why we are going for the Hyundai Velostor. The interior and even under the hood looks better and I see on the Gen2 they have that coolant holder in the same spot as our 2012 LTZ RS had. Both of us drove the new Gen2 and we said to the salesperson its a Mini Malibu so since we are looking for a Hatchback we now have to go to another Brand. Our 2012 Cruze was a great car yet the new Gen2 does not compare to it and the cost to make it happen for what we have in our Gen1 version was at that $28,000 range.
> View attachment 190498
> View attachment 190506


The hatch should be out this fall if you can wait. Dunno if options and pricing will be different or not.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> Great report on the Gen2. This is why we are going for the Hyundai Velostor. The interior and even under the hood looks better and I see on the Gen2 they have that coolant holder in the same spot as our 2012 LTZ RS had. Both of us drove the new Gen2 and we said to the salesperson its a Mini Malibu so since we are looking for a Hatchback we now have to go to another Brand. Our 2012 Cruze was a great car yet the new Gen2 does not compare to it and the cost to make it happen for what we have in our Gen1 version was at that $28,000 range.
> View attachment 190498
> View attachment 190506


The Cruze will be available in hatchback form for the 2017 model year ... and it looked nice


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> The hatch should be out this fall if you can wait. Dunno if options and pricing will be different or not.
> 
> View attachment 190514


However this will be a first year for the hatch version and they may be built in Mexico which we will never buy unless built in the U.S.A for the Cruze.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> However this will be a first year for the hatch version and they may be built in Mexico which we will never buy unless built in the U.S.A for the Cruze.


But you'd buy one from South Korea??? That logic makes sense.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> But you'd buy one from South Korea??? That logic makes sense.


For us better South Korea then Mexico. For us with our built in U.S.A Cruze having 14 service calls in almost 4 yrs was way to much. All cars have problems yes but I have seen quite a few Velosters on the road and have spoken to owners and the Korean cars hold up just as well.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ahh ok...I thought you were trying to rope the whole "Built in America" thing into this. From a reliability standpoint, for a first-year production model, I'd agree. Hyundai builds some of their models here, but that's not one of them AFAIK.

I'd buy a Fusion built in Mexico, but they've had several years to get the model online and sort out QC issues.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Ahh ok...I thought you were trying to rope the whole "Built in America" thing into this. From a reliability standpoint, for a first-year production model, I'd agree. Hyundai builds some of their models here, but that's not one of them AFAIK.
> 
> I'd buy a Fusion built in Mexico, but they've had several years to get the model online and sort out QC issues.


If only the Cruze was to be a 2 door coupe hatchback we would have waited but we try to buy a car every 3 to 4 yrs and before the Cruze we owned 5 Camaros with V-6 to V-8s built in Canada they ran great with hardly any problems and we do not need a 4 door.
We are also looking for a little more power and the Veloster has it with 201hp and has shift paddles in the steering wheel with its magic 3rd door.
GM really needs to look into the 2 door concept we also looked into the Honda 2 door coupe CR-Z but it has no rear seating and that is needed for our Huskie to hop in to.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I also noticed that when building a premier i love Kalahari interior but i want the kinetic blue exterior and GM says its a no no..... im paying for the car why the heck cant i have a interior color just because i chose a certain exterior. i would pay the extra for the premium exterior color and i cant have the interior i want? what the F GM. i got hands on the factory ordering of my dodge turbo z. they had x amount of exteriors and x of interiors. you could have any combo you so chose


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Anybody buying a automatic because I want paddle shifters is just blowing smoke. I bet less than 6 months you will hardly use them just like the auto stick. If you want a manual get a manual. These auto sticks are not even engaging to drive.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

You might want to check with dealer they can sometimes get things you can't see on the website configurator.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

pandrad61 said:


> I also noticed that when building a premier i love Kalahari interior but i want the kinetic blue exterior and GM says its a no no..... im paying for the car why the heck cant i have a interior color just because i chose a certain exterior. i would pay the extra for the premium exterior color and i cant have the interior i want? what the F GM. i got hands on the factory ordering of my dodge turbo z. they had x amount of exteriors and x of interiors. you could have any combo you so chose


You might want to check with dealer they can sometimes get things you can't see on the website configurator.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

that may be the case, but Gm is soo big and has a huge It dept. if its an oversight shame on them. i notice same with vetts. some interiors are removed for certain packs.yes i like all back exterior maybe i want white or Kalahari interior not blk on blk.


----------



## NineScorpions (Jul 21, 2013)

Could not agree more with this thread. I want to replicate my 2014 Cruze (manual, sunroof, leather). And as stated, that is not happening. Of course the dealer says they can get you anything you want :/


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

*I empathize with all you manual lovers that can't get the options you want....I can't get a Premier RS with the Kalahari and black seats with Blue Ray Metallic paint....how DUMB is that...if anything those interior colors match that exterior color the best...like come on...*


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

exactly what i said!. It cost GM the same to do do Kalahari or blk interior so why should it matter the exterior color


----------

